
Ask HN: Is there a product that can randomly surface Kindle highlights? - elliott34
I have a lot of Kindle highlights, inspirational&#x2F;motivational&#x2F;instructional book passages I like to live by and continually remind myself of.<p>I would like something that randomly surfaces these things to me daily, maybe via push message.<p>Is there a product that does this?
======
hedgew
Anki is sort of designed for this. You would have to manually add the
highlights, though.

